# Building bathtub frame



## flipfloppy (Mar 31, 2007)

I need to know how to build a front enclosure for my tub that I can tile. I know you use cement backerboard but how do you install it under the front lip? I had an apron tub but I cut it to be a drop in so i could do this. Any suggestions?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

flipfloppy said:


> I need to know how to build a front enclosure for my tub that I can tile. I know you use cement backerboard but how do you install it under the front lip? I had an apron tub but I cut it to be a drop in so i could do this. Any suggestions?


Hello and Welcome to the forums.

Please, could you be more specific or possibly post pics...as I am confused about your description....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Not real clear on what you are asking, but take a look at these and see if there is anything that you can glean from the links:

http://www.johnbridge.com/mortar_bed_shower_floor.htm

http://www.thetiledoctor.com/howto/showers2.cfm


----------



## MikeF (Sep 28, 2006)

If you turned it into a drop in, then it has to 'drop in' to a lip of tile. It sounds like what you created is what I would call a hybrid. Meaning it is a drop in and an alcove model which are completely different. A drop in has no tile flange on 3 sides, a alcove has a tile flange on 3 sides, you've got a drop in with a tile flange on 3 sides. Get it? So now you have to do a combination installation for your tile. With a true drop in you would have a tiled deck to drop it into right? The front of your tub that you step over to get into the tub in a deck mount woud be sitting on top of tile right? Well, now you have to do the same thing with this hybrid you created, the only difference is you still have 3 sides with a tile flange too.

Look carefully at the tub in the pictures on this page, that is what you have to do.


http://www.rockymountainbathrooms.com/travertine-master-bathroom-remodeling.htm


----------

